# WMA Backcountry camping/hunting inquiry



## OEB0630 (Sep 22, 2014)

Good morning!  I am curious as to if you are allowed to backcountry hike/camp in the WMA's, and hunt along the way?  

Ideally, I would like to strap my .22 to my pack, grab my dog, and hit the woods for the weekend.  Seeing as how squirrel season is in, having some fresh squirrel for the pot over a small fire would be great!  

If allowed, could also look to turn one of these trips into a deer or bear hunt as well, although my dog isn't too "stealthy" for those - but one never knows. 

I have not seen anything in print that forbids any backcountry camping/hunting; but curious if the fine folks on the forum know better - or maybe someone is interested in joining. 

Thanks!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 22, 2014)

First off, hunting with dogs is prohibited unless it is a special "dog hunt". 
And yes you can camp in most any WMA unless otherwise posted to not do so.  
Some WMAs have designated areas. But a lot of the ones in the mountains are in the national Forest, which you can also camp in.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 22, 2014)

Q: Can I camp on a WMA?
A: All camps shall be in designated campgrounds unless otherwise 
posted at the check station, except that camping is allowed anywhere 
on National Forest Lands unless otherwise indicated or signed. Forest 
Service regulations govern outdoor recreation on WMAs located on 
National Forest Lands. 
Camping, or establishment of a campsite, shall be limited to a period of 
time not to exceed 14 consecutive days; after which the campsite shall be 
vacated and all personally owned property or physical features of the camp 
are removed for a period of not less than 7 days. During that 7-day period 
a new campsite may not be established within the boundaries of the same 
WMA or within 1 mile radius of the vacated campsite by the same person(s). 
It is unlawful for any person to use any musical instruments, radios, 
televisions, generators or other noise making devices after 10:00 p.m. or 
before 7:00 a.m. in such a manner that such devices may be heard by other 
WMA visitors. Camping or driving motor vehicles on managed wildlife 
openings is prohibited. Carving, cutting, chopping or damaging of live 
trees is prohibited. Loaded firearms are prohibited in camping areas, 
except that any person possessing a Weapons Carry License that is valid 
in this state pursuant to OCGA §§ 16-11-126(f) or 16-11-129 may carry such 
firearm subject to the limitations of OCGA §§ 16-11-126 and 16-11-127, 
except where prohibited by federal law. Campers are responsible for 
their own trash. No person shall unreasonably disturb or annoy others 
through abrasive, insulting, or threatening words or actions, or disobey 
any lawful order of a law enforcement official, or act in a manner resulting 
in a breach of the peace.

Q: What are the rules related to dogs on a WMA?
A: Dogs must be confined or kept on a leash except when hunting or 
training during designated seasons or on designated areas. See Dog 
Training section on page 69 for more details.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 25, 2014)

There is more USFS land that is not WMA in these parts !! That being said, iffin you come to Rabun County, your choice of a area is a large to say the least. I would say it would be hard to find a 2 mile radius here in the county that wouldn't put you on USFS land !!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 25, 2014)

Chatt NF allows camping anywhere....

Many, many trails to explore and long used primitive camping
spots to choose from or make your own spot....
Better take something bigger than a .22 cal, as there are LOTS
of Bears in the Mtns...


----------



## state159 (Sep 26, 2014)

I squirrel hunt with dogs all the time on WMA's and get checked by DNR regularly with no problems. You just have to know the regs for dog hunting on each WMA and follow them.


----------



## OEB0630 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you for all of the info.  For clarification:  I am not really looking to use my dog for hunting - but more so: have my dog with me while hiking, camping, hunting - if that makes sense?

Of course, the park officials may not differentiate.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 29, 2014)

I used to take my beagle to Pine Log when I squirrel hunted. She had a great nose, but I didn't really use her to hunt. I just took her to take her. Got stopped once on the way in with her. They didn't care.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 29, 2014)

Too many places up here to begin to recommend "one" ! When ya get ready to go forward with your plan and you if you decide on this area give me a holler.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 3, 2014)

You are not going to find many squirrels up north this year.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 3, 2014)

Also, you might want to check about needing a permit to have a camp fire. Dave


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 4, 2014)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Also, you might want to check about needing a permit to have a camp fire. Dave



True. They bad to ban fires here this time year outside of designated camp sites with rings. It helps the revenue in the campgrounds on usfs lands that are privately run in the off season !!


----------

